# Brazil NT and U-20 Team



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

Brazil NT: Who will play in some friendlies, South American Championship, Pan Am Games and Pré Olympics:

Nome Pos	Age	Height
Alex F 22	190
Jefferson William F 19	207
Renato F 24	205
Dedé F/G 26	200
Arnaldinho G 24	187
Nezinho G 22	185
Valtinho G 26	186
André Bambu C 23	205
Murilo C 19	207
Tiagão C 21	201
Lucas Ticher C	20	206
Adriano C 20	210
Alexandre PF 19	202
Alírio C 25	208
Anderson Varejão C 20	209
Demétrius G 29	194
Estevam C 24	211
Fúlvio G 21	185
Guilherme F 22	201
Helinho G 27	186
Jefferson Sobral F 22	202
Leandrinho G 20	192
Luis Fernando C 25	210
Manteiguinha G 21	192
Marcelinho F/G 27	201
Marcus Vinicius PF 18	205
Nenê C 20	210
Paulão C 23	210
Tiago Splitter PF 18	211

The first Eleven just went to Mexico to play some Friendlies.

Brazil U-20 team, that will play in the Global Games in Dallas.

Nome	Pos	Height
Darlan de Oliveira C	18
Vinicius Pinto F	18
Thulius Kreling F	19
Raul Oliveira F/G	19
André Stefanelli F/G	18
Paulo Heitor G	18
João Caetano F/G	19
Marcus Vinícius F	19 
Ricardo Taboas C	18
Caio Torres C	16
Felipe Sarno F/G	19
André Luiz Oliveira PF	19

Marcus Vinicius will also train with the Senior team

Pizzoni


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pizzoni</b>!
> Brazil NT: Who will play in some friendlies, South American Championship, Pan Am Games and Pré Olympics:
> 
> Nome Pos	Age	Height
> ...


It's a nice list. A lot of this players will be cut. I'm waiting for a more final list.

Unfortunally, I think Leandrinho won't play for the Brazilian NT. It's not official, it's just a guess. Maybe he will get "injury" just like Nene did last year.

I heard that Jefferson Sobral will play the NBA summer league, so he will probably not be avaiable to the NT too.



> Originally posted by <b>pizzoni</b>!
> Brazil U-20 team, that will play in the Global Games in Dallas.
> 
> Nome	Pos	Height
> ...


This is a nice team. I think Marcus Vinicius has a lot of potential and can reach the NBA.

I played with Thulius. He can shoot the 3 very well and has a nice presence inside. I know Caio too. He is only 16, he is the tallest in the group, knows how to use his body. I heard he is going to Europe after the Global Games.


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

*Nice*



> I heard that Jefferson Sobral will play the NBA summer league, so he will probably not be avaiable to the NT too.


I think that he will play for Sonics Summer Team, but there is a chance that He play in the Pre-olympics. But He, Leandrinho, Nene and Maybe Marcelinho (if he try again the NBA) won´t play in Pan Am Games and South America.



> I played with Thulius. He can shoot the 3 very well and has a nice presence inside. I know Caio too. He is only 16, he is the tallest in the group, knows how to use his body. I heard he is going to Europe after the Global Games.


Nice, How old are you? I was a handball playe and Futsal player in high school but I broke my wrist really bad in the pratice. Now I working at the Telephone Company (Marketing).

Where is Caoi going, maybe he would be better for him to stay and play in the Brazilian League.

Giovannoni will play in Treviso, nice huh?

Pizzoni

Ps. Do you still play basketball???


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

No I don't play anymore. I played at E.C. Pinheiros since I was 10. Now I'm in college and play from time to time.

About Caio, I'm not sure if he is really going to Europe. I heard Spain. 

I follow Guilherme since he started to play in Pinheiros. I'm happy that he will be playing for Treviso.


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Brazil NT and U-20 Team*



> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> Unfortunally, I think Leandrinho won't play for the Brazilian NT. It's not official, it's just a guess. Maybe he will get "injury" just like Nene did last year.
> ...


Summer Leagues are over by the end of July so it really shouldn't be an issue.


----------

